# Non-silly fantasy Names for non-humans (specifically orcs).



## Loupgarou (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm working on a story that stars an Orc, and has a few others in it as well. Seeing as they're more the 'analogue for cultures considered barbaric by civilizations such as the roman empire' type orcs than 'savage and weak-minded' type orcs, I want them to have names that have a sense of realism while still being foreign and slightly intimidating. I'm not asking for anyone to name my characters of course, but thought maybe i could get some insight of how you all name your non-human characters. This topic can be about more than just Orcs of course. Perhaps i'm having trouble because i usually prefer low-fantasy, but i do appreciate a well written non-human sapient creature.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 6, 2012)

I've never written orcs outside of LOTR fanfic, so I dunno how much help I'd be on that. XD I do have many non-human characters though, specifically Fae. (My vampires and werewolves don't really count, as they all started out human.) I tend toward Gaelic or Welsh names for my Fae, because they come from that area mythologically.


----------



## Loupgarou (Jul 7, 2012)

Hrmm, so i could go with finding some appropriate germanic or mongolian name, perhaps change it a bit. At least that's a starting point.


----------



## ScipioSmith (Jul 7, 2012)

If you have an earth cultural analogue in mind for them, then that's a good place to start. 

Alternatively, if you have a name in mind that feels right to you, then you could use that as the basis for all your other names. In fact, I would say that if a name fits then you shouldn't be afraid to bend the naming conventions a little.


----------



## They'reWatchingUs (Jul 7, 2012)

You could take the namesthat you where thinking of using and then take away a letter or replace a letter or something along those lines so that you don't have the exact same but it's not completely different. Or you coud try doing what I used to do when I was younger, write out the alphabet, throw things at it, combine the letters that the things hit together and see what happens  It depends what you want to do.


----------



## Mindfire (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm going to argue against using Mongolians as your analogue. Today, that will likely be seen as racism. If you don't believe that, look up the things people say about the Star Wars Prequels, particularly Episode I. 

Instead, I would suggest going after "barbaric" European cultures like the Gauls, Celts, Goths, Bretons, Germanics, and Scandinavians for your analogues. There is, fortunately, no racial baggage when it comes to white people.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jul 7, 2012)

> I'm working on a story that stars an Orc, and has a few others in it as well. Seeing as they're more the 'analogue for cultures considered barbaric by civilizations such as the roman empire' type orcs than 'savage and weak-minded' type orcs, I want them to have names that have a sense of realism while still being foreign and slightly intimidating. I'm not asking for anyone to name my characters of course, but thought maybe i could get some insight of how you all name your non-human characters. This topic can be about more than just Orcs of course. Perhaps i'm having trouble because i usually prefer low-fantasy, but i do appreciate a well written non-human sapient creature.



Make up some lists, arranged in parallel vertical rows:

1st list - Start of the name. Lots of 'T' and 'K' constanants.  Some 'Z''s and the occasional 'Ch' and 'Th', or 'G'.  Only vowels should be 'U' and 'O'.   Number accordingly (1 - 10, 1 - 20, whatever) however many you come up with, with the more popular ones getting more slots.  You want the last number to be even.

2nd list - vowels / middle of the name.  Heavy on 'U''s, 'O's, upper and lower case both.  Very few or no 'E's, 'A' should usually be combined with something else. Number these as well.

3rd list - reuse first list or rework it.  Number it as well.

Break out the dice, one role per list, what you come up with is what the name is.

Barbarians being boastful sorts, you can add a descriptive tag after the name proper - hence 'Tok the Hunter' or 'Zuk Keen-eye'.


----------



## KC Herbel (Jul 9, 2012)

You really aught to define the orc culture down to a language.  I'm not saying that you have to create an entirely new language, but figure out what their cultural biases are.  Is there a traditional way to name children?  Do they get a new name when they become adults - pass a rite of passage? Do they use family names or just "son/daughter of..."? Like ThinkerX mentioned: Do they use epithets (and are these in a common tongue language or their own language)? Do you intend to have the orcs speak a common tongue that the humans or other inhabitants of this world also speak?  If so, the epithets could be transated.  Perhaps these epithets don't translate well if they represent something that is important to orc culture, but not others.
If you don't know much about creating languages (and who among us does, besides Tolkien) then you might consider using a foreign language but tweeking some of the letters around or adding endings.  Another choice would be to look in the dictionary at the etymology of words an see what words other languages use.  Sometimes you'll find some gems in there that can be used or modified/combined and used.
The most important tip I can give you is to make sure that whatever you come up with that the names are easily pronounced by your readers.  Do some trials with friends/family and see if they can say them correctly or do they stumble on them.  Also, try to avoid too many names that begin with the same letters or look similar on paper/sound similar when spoken.  This will help your readers keep track of who is who.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 9, 2012)

Do these orcs speak in the common tongue? Or do they use a language that would seem barbaric or broken to an outsider? If they are more integrated (part of the main culture of your world), you can use more common rough names, rather than barbarian-type names. Still, I've found that "th" and "k" sounds with rocky/jagged imagery work great for primitive/barbaric races, even if they are intelligent. Off the top of my head, I'll give you a few... Kragthorpe, Akchop, Bakkan, Kesh-zo-kem (thought that might sound a little too Elder Scrollsish), Hackmud, Kilgore, Rechter.

I really like ThinkerX's suggestions too. Those would work well for orcs.


----------



## Loupgarou (Jul 13, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> I'm going to argue against using Mongolians as your analogue. Today, that will likely be seen as racism. If you don't believe that, look up the things people say about the Star Wars Prequels, particularly Episode I.



Well i was thinking since they're actually the protagonists of my work and would be shown as a complex people i could get away with being inspired by numerous non-european cultures (and a little german). They aren't direct analogues of anything regardless, but i get your point.
I actually do think that the Nemoidians of Episode one are totally racist, and i LOVE star wars. It wasn't the clothes or the fish faces though, it was how every single one is a greedy coward that speaks in that exaggerated accent. If they would have shown a bit of difference in personality and toned down the charicature esque accent, i'd have been ok with them. 

On the rest of your responses, you've given me a lot to think about. They speak their own tongue and only a few know any other languages, however a large chunk of this particular story takes place in a sort of afterlife where speech is happening on another level. 

I like the name 'Temur' or 'Temun' for the main character, Temur being a medieval mongolian word for Iron. It sounds steadfast. That's really the only reason i'm defending using Mongolian names, though the others could come from somewhere else.


----------



## Bruce McKnight (Dec 10, 2018)

I've always went with two or three harsh syllables for my orcs (which may come off as silly to some). I like the historic barbarian angle (and use it in my characterizations, too). Given that, have you thought about "earned" names similar to how some Native American names are: Stallion-Rider, Wind-Walker, Breaker of Chains (GoT), Breaker of Swords (Shattered Sea), or ever the First Law Trilogy?

Google maps of regions always give me good seeds for ides, too. Once you find a few names you like, it can get easier to build more,


----------



## ChaoticanWriter (Dec 10, 2018)

I agree with the above observations.
Before naming things, a study on "conlang" would be critical; figuring out how these orcs communicate, and what names they would provide each other in their own words and dialect. Perhaps coming up with a basic dictionary of base language words and battle-like nouns and writing their "orcish" equivalent will guide what they may call each other.


----------



## WooHooMan (Dec 10, 2018)

Tolkien came-up with the term "Orc" as a fictional root word for "Ogre".  His Orcs were more less supposed to be Ogres by another name.
(Though the concept comes mostly from Norse giants)
It's theorized that the origin of the term ogre came from the god Orcus whose name may mean something like "the dead" or "monster".

So, I don't know.  I guess the real question is what makes a name silly and then from there, how do you avoid it.


----------



## Miles Lacey (Dec 13, 2018)

My suggestion is that you stop thinking of orcs as a monolithic whole and think of them as individuals.  Once you have sorted out those things a personality or other trait that may (or may not) be valued among orcs will reveal itself.  There are hundreds of languages out there which are sure to have words or names that translate to that trait.  

For family names a traditional occupation translated into the same language you got the given name from will work just as well.  

For example an orc might be noted for being very handsome and his family come from a long line of bakers so find a language that appeals to you and Google translate handsome baker.

Maori were a warrior race.  So let's use the Maori translation of handsome baker.  Google translate gave me Kaikai Pai.  

There are plenty of lists of baby names and surnames from various countries and languages you can also use.  Or you can make up your own language and names like Tolkien did.


----------

